# Christmas highlights.



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

So...what were/are/will be your Christmas highlights this year?

My highlight was seeing my DDs face light up when she saw that Santa had left her a bicycle with a red helmet!  Followed by seeing her riding her new bike in the street for the first time later in the morning.

Another highlight was the fantastic rendition of 'jingle bells' that she sang for everyone on 23rd when we had both sets of grandparents round dropping off gifts.

Magenta x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi magenta

What a good thread to start!!

Mine are...................seeing DS at nearly 16 and still seeing the shocked expression on his face that "Santa" had bought him a new TV........he was not expecting that!!

DD also got one!!

DD singing a way in a manger on Christmas day in church, brought tears to my & DH eyes!!

DH surprising me with some lovely perfum,e, we normally don't buy anything for each other until the sales start so that was a big surprise!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

For me it was being at church and not crying because I didn't have a baby! Holding her in my arms singing Away in a Manger was just soooo lovely.  I've been teaching her it all month and she snuggles into me and sings it.  

We dressed her up as a Christmas tree, penguin and Angel at various points of the day and the family tradition of the youngest being dressed up and giving out the presents moved on to a new generation.  My cousin was happy, he's 23 and was getting too big for the costumes!    

Bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Fab Thread Magenta! 

The whole day yesterday was just perfect from DS being dressed in his santa suit and opening his presents to going to bed in the evening but one particular 'proud mummy' moment that stands out for me was having strangers comment to me and DH what a wonderful little boy we have after him being such a good boy while we were out for xmas lunch - Very proud  

Boggy - I felt sorry for DS being dressed in a Santa suit and today's was an Elf costume, but poor cookie - A xmas tree, Angel & Penguin!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

wynnster said:


> Boggy - I felt sorry for DS being dressed in a Santa suit and today's was an Elf costume, but poor cookie - A xmas tree, Angel & Penguin!


We're just getting warmed up! A few months ago we bought 19 different nativity costumes (including animals!). DH owns a Mr Incredbile costume, Scooby Doo and about 6 others. He uses them in his work - or at least that's his excuse!!! 

Bx


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

We were not sure what to expect, but we got a fantastic day.  

OK we had an early start but then we do have three young children!

Highlights
The "MUM" necklace made for ME by DD1
Sharing the preparations on Christmas Eve - peeling tatties, laying the table etc
The 9.50pm on Christmas Eve "Is it morning yet?" from DD2
That they waited until they came into our room to open their presents (even if they did so at 6am!)
Seeing their faces light up as they opened their stocking presents.
DS giving the tree presents out to everyone
Going to church together and seeing them join in the service
Seeing them happy to try new Christmas foods (OK so they don't like sprouts or Christmas pudding!)
Going for a very long and very muddy walk
Singing "Come and Join the Celebration" at the top of our voices as we all walked (well skipped) down the road together (and no alcohol had been consumed!)
Tucking DS into bed and being told by him it had been a wonderful day and he had enjoyed all of it
Watching them playing with their cousins on Boxing Day
DD2 being a robot with a selection of the present boxes (having discarded the presents!)
DD1 spontaneously saying she will stay with us until she is 18 or 20 (previously she has always said she will go back to her birth mum at 16)
Hiding the star confetti from the Christmas table around the house so we will find it in weeks, months and years to come and remember our first Christmas together (and then finding a star in our bed this morning!)

I will cherish our first Christmas and am now looking forward to next year.  

Bop


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

We had a very different day to what we had planned due to me and my Dad having the flu but there were still special moments that will stay with me forever.

First thing DS said on waking 'Has Father Christmas had the mince pie and beard?'  Though the lounge was now full of presents he was totally focused on where the plate etc was that he'd left for FC and was amazed the beer and mince pie was 'all gone!' and that the carrot had been part eaten.  The he remembered the sacks we had left for FC to put presents in!

Due to the amount of presents he had we only finished opening them yesterday and some of the ones we opened at my Mum's we have left there for him to play with.

Christmas night when I tucked him into bed, gave him lots of cuddles and kisses, told him I loved him, I was about to go when he squeezed me a bit harder and said 'Love you Mummy'.

We took lots of photos to remember our first family christmas by.

Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I must admit it wasn't our best Xmas ever as DD was poorly with this cold virus that is going around and was keeping everybody awake most nights so we were all pretty tired.

However, it was great seeing her perk up and dance to her new pink CD player and the nursery rhymes CD we had bought her.

Junior loving everything we had bought him and playing builders all day.

Mum and Dad coming to stay although they were a bit disappointed not to see the kids open their presents.  Bless my parents, they didn't wake up until 7.30 and had expected our children (who had woken up at 5.30 ) to look at their presents for a whole two hours without opening them.  As my baby sister is now 37 I expect their memories of kids on Xmas morning isn't quite what it should be 

Cindy


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls, all your stories are wonderful. I thought I would add my little bit. It's the girls second Xmas with us and the excitement in our house was fantastic on Christmas Eve the girls got Santa's milk and biscuits and the reindeer food outside. N didn't go to sleep until midnight and wvery time we checked on her she said Mum go to sleep or Santa won't come. In the morning I had to wake them at 8.30am  My girls love their sleep!! They were amazed by the presents they got. T didn't even open all of hers until I kept reminding her. They all got Nintendo ds and they are a huge hit. Just to see their little faces was great. I really feel that we have made such progress with them and they now feel that they are never moving ever again/

Love K and family Happy New Year to you all xxxxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

So many gorgeous moments our celebration went on for at least three weeks!!! The down side was my Mum being ill but we still had some lovely moments with her and my car being deliberately smashed in on Christmas eve so I spent a lot of Christmas morning giving statements as we knew who had done it!!! Hey ho we din't let it spoil things as horrible as it was. It was our third Christmas with Sunshine and it was just so lovely what a joy she is.
Love JD x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Our Christmas was wonderful this year, with the exception of my dad who was staying with us (along with my Mum) being really ill (he kept passing out and we had to get the Dr to pay a home visit!). It's hard to pick a highlight although seeing Charlie really begin to play with the toys he was given independantly, making lego kits on his own and really enjoying playing without needing to seek attention frequently was wonderful. Seeing the children really enjoy their carefully selected presents. DH saying he'd really relaxed and had a wonderful holiday with the children (this time last year he thought it would be impossible that he would feel like he had a holiday with the children in the way we did before children) he is now not looking forward to going back to work as he is going to miss the children so much. Trying not to blub my way through Charlies school play, he was a sheep and loved every second of it! The magical Christmas service on Christmas eve on a farm with real animals in the barn, the children loved it and singing away in a manger whilst cuddling them!
Can't wait until next year already, Charlie keeps saying that he wishes Christmas will never end! So very happy with our beautiful children!
Viva
X


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

a little late to this but never mind

ooh there were so many

...just before xmas, both of them with a set of bells in their car seats jingling along to jingle bells all the way to my  mums house
..seeing their stuffed stocking hanging on their doors as we went to bed on xmas eve
..seeing Littlies face light up with sheer delight with each pressie in her stocking
...seeing Littlie riding her new scooter
..watching them sitting on the sofa in their pj's on xmas morning watching the snowman, holding hands awww  
...seeing Littlies face as she discovered the tiny baby jesus had 'arrived' in the manger scene at my mums house! then very carefully carefully cupping him in her hands to show everyone, huffing on him to warm him up as he was cold with only a nappy on!!
...babybro copying Littlie by taking pressies from under the teree and randomly handing them out!
..seeing xmas dinner table all laid out with 2 highchairs at the table  why is it those weird little things that set you off?!)
..hearing DH say he didnt want to go back to work as he's had such a lovely time being at home with his family

i've been a real xmas party pooper for a good few years but this one was fab!

kj x


----------

